# Avon



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My tyre size is 215-70-15, there is an R in there as well.
not sure about the load code so would the following tyre be any good.
Avon AV9 Van. 215/70R/15C with a load rating of 109R.price is £88.20 fitted.

cabby

edit. are these tyres any good.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes Cabby they are the same. I put Avons on my old van and was perfectly happy with them. 109 is the right loading code for that size.

JohnW


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

does that mean that these are an old style tyre and I should check the date on them before paying,talking of which is this cheap.

cabby


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Cabby,

I am not sure what you mean by an old style tyre. They are a commercial van tyre but I would personally rate them as being very good. They should have a recent date code on them as should any other tyre. Yes your price is good. I think I paid that sort of money 3 years ago.

JohnW


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.camskill.co.uk/m27b502s5...za_Avon_AV_9_-_R15_inch_-_215_70_15_215_70R15

+ £2.99 P&P + Fitting per tyre.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I would question where your size in the AV9 are made (bear in mind one size of tyre may be made in one country and another size in a different country).

If it is China, look for something else.

TM


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you stanner, but it will cost me more than the £11 savings per tyre to have them fitted.

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

cabby said:


> Thank you stanner, but it will cost me more than the £11 savings per tyre to have them fitted.
> 
> cabby


I just posted it for you to compare the value of your price.

As you say, it looks to be a good price.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi we fitted a set of six Avon tyres (commercial type) to our Autotrail last summer, as the Michelines had cracked alround the side walls. I think we paid £73 per tyre +vat Rich fitted them himself. We have been really pleased with them 
Lin


----------

